# bent shift fork, or 5th gear replace?



## fsr20det (Oct 7, 2002)

im geting a great deal on a 1992 se-r. the only problem is that it has 5th gear popout. the dilemma is that he has had the tranny rebuilt, and replaced the problem parts and has used it for only 10,000 miles and the problem has reoccured. i read on the forums that serban has just changed the shift fork and the problem was solved. now i don't want to do that if i just have to replace the 5th gear parts again. but if i can just change the shift fork it would save me a lot of trouble. the prev owner is a automech. and he said the only thing he could think of is if the trans shop accidentally got the old 5th gear parts. what should i do? how hard is it to change the shift fork?


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Take the tranny apart and look at the fork. If you see wear in the bottom part of it, thats whats causing it to not hold 5th gear in place. The shift for brand new from Nissan costs aboud $53.


----------

